# Sneaky Squirrel



## Turtulas-Len (Mar 12, 2011)

I had some apples setting on a table in the back yard, they have been there for about a week in a plastic bag, I removed them from the bag yesterday and today this guy spotted them and carried one up a tree and ate a little, when he had enough he went farther up the tree and put the apple in one of last years bird nest.Now we can wait and see if he remembers where he put it. Len


----------



## Nay (Mar 12, 2011)

That's funny!! I love squirrels!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 12, 2011)

The bird's nest picture made me chuckle. Silly wabbit...er...ah...squirrel!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh that's too cute! I just love animals...


----------



## Nay (Mar 12, 2011)

This is how much I like squirrels!!
I posted this here a long time ago and can't figure out how to save it and put it on tinypic. I don't have this picture in my pictures on my computer. Anyone??

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/attachment.php?aid=437


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Mar 12, 2011)

Nay said:


> This is how much I like squirrels!!
> I posted this here a long time ago and can't figure out how to save it and put it on tinypic. I don't have this picture in my pictures on my computer. Anyone??
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/attachment.php?aid=437


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 12, 2011)

APBT_Fanatic said:


> Nay said:
> 
> 
> > This is how much I like squirrels!!
> ...



That is cool.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Mar 12, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> APBT_Fanatic said:
> 
> 
> > Nay said:
> ...



Just clarifying, that is Nay's picture. I was just helping post it.


----------



## terryo (Mar 12, 2011)

Nay...right click your mouse on the picture and click on "save picture as", then they will give you an option where to put the picture. I always save a picture I like in "my pictures". Then you will have it on your comp.
Great pictures Len.
I love squirrels too. A Mom got hit by a car in front of my house and died, leaving two little babies in a tree. My neighbor and I fed them until they were able to fend for themselves. We haven't seen one of them, but the other one sits on my front porch all the time wating for food. She has become a neighborhood pet. So cute.


----------



## kimby37 (Mar 12, 2011)

That reminds me of a squirrel that ran into our back yard and up a tree with a goody bag. It was one that you fill for a kids birthday party. He was on a branch eating the candy that was in it. Was a funny sight to see.


----------



## Robert (Mar 12, 2011)

We have a black squirrel that returns to our yard every year.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Mar 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRBVh8ZPUyg
I thought that was funny


----------



## Nay (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for posting my pic.ABPT. It's always nicer to see it right away.
Terry , this was an old pic I posted here, and when I right click it , that's not an option. I sent it to myself to save it, it's the only one I have like that,any other suggestions?
We had one black squirrel, I was always so excited to see. Now 2 years later, I have a family!! They seem special.
That you tube was so funny, did you see the height that deer got???


----------



## Robert (Mar 13, 2011)

Nay, are your black squirrels smaller than the average Gray Squirell? Ours are smaller. They almost look more like a Red Squirrel in size.


----------



## Nay (Mar 13, 2011)

Some of those 'adverge' grey squirrels are like a Mack truck around here. Our blacks must be a combination, they aren't as small as those little cute reds. But I never see the blacks around the feeder. Those greys will just sit and eat and nothing bothers them! I will try and get a pic.
NAy


----------



## Mao Senpai (Mar 13, 2011)

Nay said:


> Thanks for posting my pic.ABPT. It's always nicer to see it right away.
> Terry , this was an old pic I posted here, and when I right click it , that's not an option. I sent it to myself to save it, it's the only one I have like that,any other suggestions?
> We had one black squirrel, I was always so excited to see. Now 2 years later, I have a family!! They seem special.
> That you tube was so funny, did you see the height that deer got???



Haha yeah I was like holy crap! It can really jump. There's also a drunk squirrel video that... really had me laughing. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ikH9ZRcF2Q&playnext=1&list=PL6DC2050C5A4A7815


----------



## Nay (Mar 13, 2011)

Sorry but that squirrel was not drunk, it had what's called Geriatric vestibular. Dogs get it quite a bit, cats sometimes, I never knew squirrels got it but I would bet a million bucks it's not from pumpkins. The circling to the right, and if you watch close the head, you will see what's called a nystagmis(spelling??) in his eyes they skirt back and forth in rapid succession. Classic. 
Sometimes when you know things it takes away the humor. Yeah just call me a bummer....
Nay


----------



## Mao Senpai (Mar 13, 2011)

Aww  I had no idea. Ah well not much can be done so might as well be amused from it.


----------



## Nay (Mar 13, 2011)

I know, I agree, and if the little thing can make it for a few days he should be OK. But they would be pretty vulnerable and probably get eaten, or hit.
Didn't mean anything to you of course..I mean saying it isn't funny. 
Na


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 13, 2011)

I think opossum get it too. Every so often I'll see one walking around in circles with his head sort of jerking.


----------



## Tom (Mar 13, 2011)

emysemys said:


> I think opossum get it too. Every so often I'll see one walking around in circles with his head sort of jerking.



Brain tumors will do that too. Very common in domestic pet rats.

Wow did this thread take a turn. I wasn't going to comment since it seems to be a squirrel love-fest, but out here we have ground squirrels. They are one of the toughest animals that ever lived and they are an absolutely horrid plague out here. They destroy plants (all my hibiscus and rose of sharon) and tree roots (my brand new mulberries) and if given the chance they will literally EAT hatchling turtles and tortoises alive.

Okay, now you can all go back to loving them...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 13, 2011)

Tom...you sure know how to ruin a good party...but I love you anyway.
and I don't even like squirrels....I was learning some new stuff tho...


----------



## Tom (Mar 13, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> Tom...you sure know how to ruin a good party...but I love you anyway.
> and I don't even like squirrels....I was learning some new stuff tho...



What? Wait... I didn't say anything bad until somebody else did...

Okay. Sorry for bumming everyone out. Its just the pictures of the ground squirrel munching on the head of a $300 dollar perfect little hatchling really affected and scared me. I want everyone to know that while they ARE cute and playful and funny, they are sometimes very dangerous to our torts.

Okay... NOW back to the fun...


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Mar 13, 2011)

The apple is still in the bird nest. We don't have many squirrels here,but every winter they plant pecans and walnuts in the yard just for me to pot and give away. I didn't know pecan trees grew this far north until a few years ago when I was weeding and pulled one up and the nut was still attached,they look similar to the walnut tree.I think the squirrel forgot about the apple, they sure don't remember where they bury the nuts. Never seen a ground squirrel here, we have ground hogs that sometimes venture into the yard. And about 40 years ago I had a pet squirrel, Neat Animal.I have raised many orphan litters since then but have not kept any as pets. Len


----------



## Mao Senpai (Mar 13, 2011)

Can you imagine... if whatever bird comes back to that nest.... hey what the heck is this doing here?!


----------



## Nay (Mar 13, 2011)

Mao.
How bout taking it further?? What if some big bird gets the mothery feeling and starts to set on it???Wonder how long she'd give it?


----------



## Robert (Mar 13, 2011)

As a kid one of my GI Joes went missing for awhile. After a storm I found him in a downed birds nest. I guess he had gone off on a solo recon mission. My mom thought he was probably carrying some sort of bird flu, so he wasn't allowed to rejoin his unit. I bet he would have enjoyed eating that apple!


----------



## Mao Senpai (Mar 13, 2011)

Nay said:


> Mao.
> How bout taking it further?? What if some big bird gets the mothery feeling and starts to set on it???Wonder how long she'd give it?



Haha that would be hilarious and awesome !


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 13, 2011)

CtTortoise said:


> As a kid one of my GI Joes went missing for awhile. After a storm I found him in a downed birds nest. I guess he had gone off on a solo recon mission. My mom thought he was probably carrying some sort of bird flu, so he wasn't allowed to rejoin his unit. I bet he would have enjoyed eating that apple!




LOL!! LOL!! I'm so glad you and Erin have joined the forum! What a fun time, reading your posts.


----------



## Robert (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks Yvonne! We're certainly happy to be here!


----------

